# tried thinning with createx



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Followed instructions to the letter and ended up with a runny mess wonder what i did wrong and what i can do to fix it


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry. meant to say I thinned createx with future


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

To fix it ? You will probably have to sand any runs off of it and start over with the paint job. After you thin Createx, it is common to put several thin coats on to build the color up. You will need to do a quick set with the hair dryer between each coat to solidify the paint and keep it from running. When I thin my Createx with future, I do not add any water to it. Just Createx paint and future. I don't measure it out either. I just add a little at a time untill it looks right. So far it has worked great. It is always a good idea to spray a clear coat over each color before layering your next color on. If you goof when spraying your color you can quickly wash it off with water without ruining any other color layers below. Say, if you were doing a perch pattern, you would first spray with yellow then clear coat, then add the black bars or whatever color you wanted.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I found the same deal...cut back on the water a tad until you ge the right consistancy...Also, when you thin the paint like this, you need to go lighter application and more coats...it does come out much smoother fished though....not as great as the claims are however IMO.


----------

